# Budvar 2000, how long?



## Dave70 (23/11/15)

Checked my brew yesterday to discover it sitting at 1.020 down from 1.046 - Target is 1.012.
All seems well, pitched a 2L starter and had a healthy krausen after only a day or two. 
Were into week three now at 13 deg and she still looks like it does below. Anybody had experience with this yeast taking ages to do its thing, or am I just an impatient ale brewer?


----------



## Weizguy (23/11/15)

I think that starter is a bit small for a standard size batch of lager/pils.
Perhaps it has conked out, or maybe it's just the fermentation curve for this yeast/temperature.
Sorry, I have no direct experience with this strain, on W2287 (and that was a while back)...


----------



## Matplat (23/11/15)

You could try the whole fast lager approach and bump the temp up to 20 now that it has passed 50% of target FG....

http://brulosophy.com/methods/lager-method/


----------



## danestead (23/11/15)

Looking back at my records a 1.050 lager I did with wy2000 took 13 days to reach its FG of 1.013 at a fermentation temperature of 10 degrees. I would have pitched a decanted starter based on 400b cells per 21L batch.


----------



## mje1980 (23/11/15)

Just wait.


----------

